

IBM Acquires Butterfly Software For Data Analysis - rhufnagel
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/ibm-acquires-butterfly-software-for-data-analysis-and-advanced-storage-capabilites/

======
sturadnidge
I know one of the founders. A couple of guys working in megacorps saw an
opportunity, each stumped up a smallish amount of capital to start a company
which grew to ~20 full time employees at the time of acquisition. No outside
investment was needed or taken.

Sure there is an element of luck, like anything, but hats off to a very well
executed strategy by an Enterprise focused startup.

